

How to read a JSP form data using Servlet Class and insert the data to MySQL - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-read-a-jsp-form-data-using-servlet-class-and-insert-the-data-to-mysql-database/27947

======
gpjt
Writing a blog post about how to do something is an excellent way of learning
it yourself. I'm hoping that that is what the author is doing here... Though
if so, it would be good if it was flagged as such.

Maybe posting it was for school credit?

------
LaSombra
My eyes bleed...

------
nobullet
Is this a joke?

